# Begonia Collection



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey guys I thought Id post some pics of my Begonia collection.


Heres a few to start with.

Begonia Red Planet

























Begonia Withalacoochie

















Begonia Royal Lustre









Begonia Marmaduke

























Begonia Bowerii Nigramargri

















Begonia Weepaws

























Begonia Quadrialata ssp Nimbaensis


















More to come!!!Enjoy and Thanx for looking !!!


Todd


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

I like the Begonia Bowerii Nigramargri. I gotta get some.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice! Begonia bowerae nigramargra I think is how its spelled.


----------



## cubby23 (Jun 12, 2006)

Very nice, where did you get those acrylic boxes? I should get some begs for my vivs


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanx Guys.

Cubby there is a hobby shop called Hobby Lobby in my area ... A chain but Im not sure its National.
However Michaels also carrys these boxes.

If you cant find any Lemme know I may have a few extra around and If not I can get a few.




Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

A few more

Begonia Small Change (this is quite similar to B. Five and Dime)








I should prolly get a better pic of it becuz that one just doesnt do that Begonia justice

Begonia Burgandy Velvet


















This one was the one that started the Begonia madness for me
Begonia Leopon!
I had several of this plant but unfortunately some took a bad turn wen I moved stuff around in my frog room. On the upside they are recovering !
Here are a few nice pics from before I propagated the 4311 outta them.After the propagating I had to move stuff around to accomadate my growing Begonia/tropicals collection and many plants did not take well to that. But they are getting some nice new leaves and I think I might be able to have a few nice plantlets available BySpring !

























Heres some of the ones I propagated myself!








Leaf wedges growing new plantlets!
















Ill post some pics of those Leaf wedges as nice plants later this week. They are getting big!


Thanx for looking


Todd


----------



## maxmlax (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey, those are beautiful! do you sell or you just keep them all for yourself....?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I sell occassionally but right now Im not shipping any till spring and thats if they come back since right now many of adults are having issue 



Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

BUMP!!!


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

I've been following this without posting. I love to see anyone's collections. Pursuing anything in depth is so fascinating. I can certainly see why that last species sparked your interest--it has very beautiful foliage. It looks like so much fun to propagate these yourself. Congrats on all your success, and keep posting!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I use those same boxes! We had some left over from when my mom liked beanie babies, they work great, i use them for growing aquatic plants marginally to put into vivs.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I grow allot of Begonias and they almost always go a little dormant in the winter for me. My greenhouse is about 60 min and some of the begonias begin losing most of their leaves. Since most of mine are rhizomatous they always come back in the spring.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Ok an update

I picked up several varieties this weekend...
Most in leaf cuttings but heres a few that were potted

Begonia dracula 

















Begonia batwing

















Begonia airy fairy
the one on the left








the other was unnamed and I forgot to ask

This by far is my favorite aquisitoin this weekend since Ive been drooling over it for months now and have been searching for it just as long


BEGONIA BIPINNATIFIDA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

that dracula and Bipinnatifida are very cool looking


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Ditto. With the Bipi on the floor like that, it looks like some strange new pet. You could call it Bippy...


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL Bippy , I like that...


On that note B. Bipinnatifida ( Bippy) , B. dracula, B. batwing and B small change are destind for vivarium..... specific vivarium I might add where they will be housed together to create a gothic/evil/ sinister looking landscape.


Ive picked up some maybe 18 + new Begonia leaf cuttings this past weekend and will share some pics with the board wen they start growing


Todd


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

> specific vivarium I might add where they will be housed together to create a gothic/evil/ sinister looking landscape.


That'd be a perfect idea for a U. Phantasticus tank.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Funny Antone and I were just discussing wut would go good with that theme and that one came up LOL


OOOPS, Ive Hijacked my own thread



Oh well .



Todd


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

you and your crazy begonias...


----------



## rbrightstone (Apr 14, 2004)

This is the curse of the hobby. No matter how many you have, there are always more to find, lust after, and aquire. I must have 300 or 400 different plants, and always want more and more. Of course, I have never really decided if i keep frogs for the plants or plants for the frogs. I can't remember at this point, but who cares anymore.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

OK, I ran accross this one and I have not seen any info on it. Has anyone heard of Begonia maurandiae? Google it and you will see why I want ti.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

^?

I tried it... and I got something that looked like this: (My own photo)










Is this what you meant? I typed the name in right...

Todd your collection is awesome! I've never even seen some of those.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Nope theis what I meant
http://fm2.fieldmuseum.org/plantguides/ ... l-3439.jpg


----------



## axolotl (Dec 31, 2006)

oohhhhh nice, will any Begonia grow fron leaf cuttings?


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Yours is better!!

Wonder why I coudn't find it? :? 


Yes, I think given the right conditions they can grow from cuttings.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Well I think all the rhizomatous ones will. I have never tried any of the cane types and tuberous ones though.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ooooo that one reminds me a tiny bit of my Begonia sp. 'Lita, Ecuador', looks like it grows similarly? Harry, have you seen any other begonias that act like my beloved Lita? I'm interested in more small trailing species


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

wow thats very cool... thanks harry you put another item on the list of things i want :evil: lol


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I have only had B lita Peru one time and it melted quickly so I don't have much experience with it.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Should I start one for you Harry?:wink: The trick is to keep it on sphagnum and to keep it humid. I was actually able to get it to survive a 10 minute, 2% bleach bath. Patty Slaton clued me in on the sphagnum. Prior to that, I was trying to start cuttings on African violet soil. They always melted. Somehow I was able to get the original cutting going on African violet soil but none after that.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

That would be great Chris. When I got my cutting I started it along with B prismatacarpa and B'Buttercup' in a 10 on LFS. Well you can see in the photo below the other 2 prospered but the B Lita Peru just disappeared in fairly short order. Crappy picture but it's full of Begonia. I'm also nursing some B stuatii in the also


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice Harry,

I’m surprised it didn’t take off for you in there. I’ll start a cutting this week and contact you in the spring when it will ship safely.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I look forward to trying it again and spring in general. I love Begonias and am always looking for small ones I don't have.

Have you had any experience with propagating B micorosperma from leaf cuttings? Is it as easy as most rhizomatous Begonias?


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Harry, 

I’m not familiar with that one. What I know about starting leaf cuttings in general is the following:

1.)	Placing the cutting on sphagnum wet with a grow fertilizer helps to prevent damping off.
2.) Cutting the priary veins with a sterile razor often initiates plantlet growth.
3.)	Allowing all cuts a day or so to dry prior to placing the leaf on sphagnum can reduce wilting and damping off.
4.)	If the leaf is precious don’t make many cuts.
5.)	Starting the cutting in a clear container may also help prevent dehydration.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey guys....

Just wanted to touch back here and say

1 ) Only rhyzomatous and tuberous Begonias can be started from leaf cuttings.

Harry. B. microsperma can be started from leaf cuttings
I had one plant I started from a leaf cutting unfortuneatly I forgot to water the plant and lost it.

I cant sya it was easy or hard as I onbly had one plant of it and it didnt fair long LOL

Canetypes are trickier they are only started from stem cuttings and Ive personally not had a ton of luck doing so

But Ive had fairly good success with Begonia 'Mini Angelwing' and Begonia 'Lubbergei'
If anybody is interested in these 2 please lemme know i can prolly get some ready with 3-4 weeks to sell... 
Ill post pictures of my Begonia 'Lubbergei' later tonight

Anoleo thanx for the compliment.
Is that Begonia hydracotolyfolia (SP?) in yur picture ???

Well hope this helps

Todd


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

I honestly don't know.... :x 

In my stupidity, I lost the label...


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Well to post a follow up I was not able to get _B microsperma_ going yet from a leaf. Rotted soon after I put it down. I will try some more to see how it goes.
I received _B crispula _and I love it and it seems that is will thrive in a terrarium. Here's a picture of the start I received a few weeks ago and it is really growing.









I also cam across a an interesting Rex. I'm not much on Rex Begonias but this one just caught my eye and it seems to stay small. I plan to try a bit to see how it does in a terrarium. 
_Begonia 'Comtesse de Montesquieu'_


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Those both look nice!


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

In my continued search for Costarican plants I noticed that CR has only 2 begonia species I've been able to find in cultivation(one would be Begonia glabra, B. conchifolia, and B. cardiocarpa). Anyone ever try the second in a viv? Anyone even heard of or seen the 3rd?. I've tried to limit it to plants found around the Osa peninsula/Golfo dulce region not enough stuff in cultivation.

Also, here is one species that would be great if only we could get it.
http://www.utexas.edu/courses/zoo384l/s ... orana.html


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I have had conchifolia and it should do well in a terrarium. Also conchifolia is one of the parents of Red Planet I believe.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Harry, 

That little Rex probably stays little until you water it :wink:


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Well it will get watered and I will let you know.


----------

